# Bayleaf Meadows



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 30, 2017)

Four years ago this summer, Hazel was figuring out motherhood for the first time.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 31, 2017)

All's well that ends well


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Really nice little one there...doeling or buckling? Are ya keeping it?....nice looking momma too...


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 31, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Really nice little one there...doeling or buckling? Are ya keeping it?....nice looking momma too...


That not-so-little polled doeling, Scully, is now a third freshener, a proud and attentive momma with a big heart for her owners. The first photos I'm posting now are telling the early stages of my goat journey.  More to come.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 1, 2017)

On our little farm, we have three goat sheds and a chicken coop that doubles as a kidding stall when it's not used for the young cockerels. The sheds are painted different colors so we can know which one is which. All of them also function as part of the fence, so we are careful not to make them climbable. The central shed acts as a sorting space because it has doors which open on three sides to three different paddocks. It helps us when need to feed separately, catch certain ones, and when we milk and have each doe take a turn.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 1, 2017)

Such a pretty place you have there


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 1, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Such a pretty place you have there


Thanks, OFA!  Of course it always looks better when it's new.  We've enjoyed the present conformation and want to add more pasture at the least.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 3, 2017)

We have repurposed various things for our goats- a dish drying rack holds hay,  a coffee table is a sleeping platform, an office desk on its side becomes snug cubbies for kids, a gazebo for shade... We like to look at the free pile at Habitat ReStore.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 3, 2017)

This is the hay rack.  But the other photos aren't loading...


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

The pictures loaded when I made them smaller.  The shade gazebo has to have the top taken off in the winter in case of snow.  You can see the desk is on its open back side with a partition in the middle to make two cozy compartments.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 9, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> On our little farm, we have three goat sheds and a chicken coop that doubles as a kidding stall when it's not used for the young cockerels. The sheds are painted different colors so we can know which one is which. All of them also function as part of the fence, so we are careful not to make them climbable. The central shed acts as a sorting space because it has doors which open on three sides to three different paddocks. It helps us when need to feed separately, catch certain ones, and when we milk and have each doe take a turn.View attachment 30394 View attachment 30395 View attachment 30396 View attachment 30397



I wanted to add that the tall fencing isn't for our goats- it's to keep out the deer.  We use 10' electrical conduit pounded into the ground to make 8' tall sides to attach deer fencing to.  They can still jump it if they are extra motivated!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 10, 2017)

Time went by and we tried to breed our two other does, Mabel and Zaph in the early spring.  They had some visits from OFA Big Brown and all looked like it was a go.  When summer rolled around, however, the signs just weren't there.  No new little bouncy kids for 2014, but we enjoyed the four does- Hazel and her baby, Scully, and Mabel and Zaph.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 10, 2017)

Now it was September, we were still looking to breed our does and borrowed a young buck from OFA, Fortunato. I fell in love with Fortunato the moment I saw him!  What a nice animal. He was brown all over with a blond streak down the back. It looked a little flamboyant or something, like someone had added highlights to his coat.  But it was the length in his body and neck and his overall build that really struck me. He was young and unproven, yet sweet and full of promise.  The photos don't do him justice.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2017)

Those pictures of Fortunato make me sad. 

He was about 6 or 7 months old then.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 11, 2017)

He was such a pretty boy!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 11, 2017)

It was obvious that Fortunato had gotten the job done- the due date for both does was mid-February.  In the meantime, another friend's buck came to visit both Hazel and Scully.  Rocky Balboa was the sweetest little blond buckling.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 12, 2017)

Mabel's due date came and went.  She knew the code by instinct and waited for the coldest weather to settle in to keep us guessing.  After trying to freeze in the barn with her, we decided to make things a little warmer and a lot more convenient and moved her to the garage.  She wasn't happy, of course, and Zaph's due date was catching up to her and so we brought Zaph in also.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 12, 2017)

You can tell the goats are cold and a little miserable with waiting on the new arrivals, even in the slightly warmer temporary lodgings.  This was only our second kidding and Mabel was being hard to read- ligs? no ligs? She kept us on our toes and DD ended up spending her high school winter break vacation sitting watch, taking turns with me and her older sister.  5am seemed like just the right time to go into labor with two chocolate brown doelings, Bella and Stella who had some white markings.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 17, 2017)

Not to be outdone, Zaph kidded twin bucklings the very next day.  Fox and Zorro were both around four pounds.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 20, 2017)

After kidding time comes cuddle time!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 20, 2017)

The other day Scully was so enjoying being scratched, I thought I'd share this little photo essay-
That is the spot!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 20, 2017)

You have great pictures


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 20, 2017)

Any time now... Mabel likes to keep us waiting.


And 45 minutes later, we have a 4 lb 5 oz, black with touches of white, buckling!  A single!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 21, 2017)

Can you believe this is all she kidded?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 21, 2017)

Congrats!  She looked really uncomfortable in the picture above!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 21, 2017)

So that kid must have been in there crosswise when you took that pictures. I was thinking about 5 kids...


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 29, 2017)

I had to share this ad that someone put on Facebook-


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 11, 2017)

The lovin' never stops-



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 11, 2017)

Hazel's second freshening in 2015- a polled buckling with blond and white coloration like his dad.  She always looks so satisfied as a mom!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 11, 2017)

Scully's udder was dragging in preparation for a sweet doeling and buckling in June '15.  Both were polled and blond and white.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 24, 2017)

I'm jumping around chronologically-  Today I brought home my new herd sire, Yubi!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 24, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I'm jumping around chronologically-  Today I brought home my new herd sire, Yubi!View attachment 34964



He is certainly set very square on his front legs.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 24, 2017)

Did I forget to say _One Fine Acre_ Yubi?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 24, 2017)

I had a quick visit to OFA to pick up my new buckling.  I have to say I was just stunned by Marigold.  What a beautiful junior doe!  Too bad I didn't get a better photo of her.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 24, 2017)

I did get a photo of the height stick in use while Valiant was being clipped-


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 24, 2017)

Beautiful goats everywhere I turned-


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 24, 2017)

With how squarely he sits on his front legs, pretty obvious who his mommy is.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 24, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I had a quick visit to OFA to pick up my new buckling.  I have to say I was just stunned by Marigold.  What a beautiful junior doe!  Too bad I didn't get a better photo of her.View attachment 35011



You and I are in agreement on that one.
Maurine likes her sister Black Eyed Susan better.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 24, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> With how squarely he sits on his front legs, pretty obvious who his mommy is.


WHO?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 24, 2017)

@Bayleaf Meadows, congrats on your new herdsire! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 24, 2017)

He's one of Zamia x Valiant's triplets.  She had two bucklings and a doeling; he is the smaller buckling.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 24, 2017)

He was smaller at birth but not much different now


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 24, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> He's one of Zamia x Valiant's triplets.  She had two bucklings and a doeling; he is the smaller buckling.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 26, 2017)

I found another repurpose handy around the farm-  Instead of throwing them away right off, old shower curtains that don't look spiffy can be a temporary tarp under bedding in the kidding stall.  Clean up is just a matter of rolling it up and emptying on the compost.  You might be able to hose it off for another time of use...


----------



## Southern by choice (May 26, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I found another repurpose handy around the farm-  Instead of throwing them away right off, old shower curtains that don't look spiffy can be a temporary tarp under bedding in the kidding stall.  Clean up is just a matter of rolling it up and emptying on the compost.  You might be able to hose it off for another time of use...


We have done this many times! LOL We pretty much repurpose everything. Although every once in a while I look around and go... ok-enough we look way too much like Sanford & Son. 
I love repurposing things I also like it neat... you have neat... sadly right now I do not.

With everyone gone to the shows and I am on kid watch I am cleaning this place up. Sometimes easier when I can be by myself.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 27, 2017)

Typical Hazel


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 27, 2017)

Yubi relaxing with Romeo


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 27, 2017)

Romeo looking all weird-Maybe he's an alien?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 27, 2017)

That last pic is hilarious!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 14, 2017)

Some recent photos-



Biskit looking good for the gals






Mabel getting ready to do her part to fill the milk pail






Yubi is cute as ever 






Romeo hogs the feed pail with Yubi






I can never get the photo I want of our wether, Zorro.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 18, 2017)

Meanwhile, in Louisville...
http://kdvr.com/2017/07/17/gang-of-goats-terrorizes-louisville-business/

Goats gone wild!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 18, 2017)

Now that's funny


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Aug 11, 2017)

Our farm is quite small, so if you're small like us, you may find this hay storage review helpful.  We want to put a carport up for hay someday, but in the meantime we are using two Suncast storage units. The tall one can hold five bales stacked one atop the other, and the squarer unit holds eight (sometimes nine if the bales are shortish).  They are not hard to assemble.  We put them up on a platform to allow water to go under when it rains.  They are built to stay in the elements and they haven't fallen apart or developed leaks. I haven't noticed a humidity issue. A couple of cautions- kid goats might get stuck behind or beneath if those spaces are not blocked off. Also, I think the spacing on the platform slats should be tighter than what we did to prevent trapping small kids' legs. Some reviews noted that the top of the squarer shaped one can lift if it's windy and break the hinge mechanism that holds it up. But the latch can be secured with a carabiner to prevent that.  I bought the squarer one at BJ's; it was $299.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

A board screwed down to the edge of the pallet sould keep little hooves from getting caught, but they look fine to me....I'd keep an eye on the inside just to make sure no condensation forms with the changing temps coming in a few wks....


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 9, 2017)

Today, both Stella and Bella came into heat and were bred.  They are sisters out of Mabel and Fortunato.  Stella is a first freshener who had triplets last spring- doelings Stormy, Lightning, and buckling Thunder. Bella is a second freshener who also had triplets- Romeo, Valentine, and Rosy. Bella was placed with Biskit, our main herd sire. Everything went as planned. I paired Stella with Yubi, the OFA buckling out of Zamia and Valiant. Yubi is quite inexperienced and still on the small side, but he gave it his best.  I have a question- If Stella doesn't settle with this first try, will she still flag and call during the next few days or will I have to wait to see in a few weeks if she comes back into heat?  I have had trouble figuring out how to know if the breeding was successful.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 9, 2017)

Are you leaving them together for the day ?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 9, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Are you leaving them together for the day ?


I usually leave them together while I do chores and observe.  Then when I see the doe looking for a way out, I put her back with the herd and then will repeat in the evening.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 15, 2017)

It seems that Yubi's first attempt at breeding Stella was a non-starter.  She was calling and flagging today.  This time around, things were better.  More of the characteristic signs of success- falling off, hunching, discharge.  If the timing was right, we should be in business!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 5, 2017)

We worked on our prototype-"goatotype" this weekend.  It's a jumping nubian kid pull toy. We got it close to where we want it to be, the ears swirl around as it rocks and kicks up his heels.  I'd like your opinion- should it make a "clack!" sound when his heels hit the base or would it be better not to hear the noise repeating over and over?  Noise or no noise? Any other criticisms?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2017)

Ahhh! You did it! Wow!

It will be great- your chickens are amazing!

I vote for NO NOISE!

I will never understand why people give gifts that make noise!  
When my kids were given gifts by Aunts, grandma that made noise we use to say- Well that toy will be your special toy that you will have when you GO to GRANDMA's or AUNTIE so and so. 
Meanwhile I would be giving the evil eye to grandma and Auntie.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 5, 2017)

and being that evil aunt I always laughed because that was the one toy they would cry to take home with them.  now if it was to stay at my house I would agree, no noise.  it is really cute by the way.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 5, 2017)

Maybe longer ears?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Maybe longer ears?



You know I had to go back and look- great idea!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 5, 2017)

not really needing longer ears.. I would be concerned that they could or would be easier to get broken.  just my humble opinion but i'm the lamancha gal so it would be alright if you just left the ears off


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 5, 2017)

Are you coming to the holiday market in Zebulon ?


----------



## babsbag (Nov 5, 2017)

I love it and I love noise. My kids had those yard lawnmowers bubble machines and a Fisher Price push "pop corn" popper. Seems like there was a little pull dog that made noise too. Kids like noise.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 5, 2017)

I won't be able to go to the Zebulon Holiday Market this year.  Our church's fundraising market is coming up and they're moving to the fairgrounds.  All the change means extra work for everyone and our own Bayleaf Signs and Wonders inventory needs extra work, too.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks Great!!....I vote noise....otherwise the kids will loose interest in it and the tap, tap, tap wouldn't be near as irritating as a siren or clanging bell, or digital sound either....


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 7, 2017)

Worked some more on the goatotype-https://www.facebook.com/?sk=h_chr
<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/marie.taylor.7965/videos/10208009442914252/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflowhidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>

Not sure how to get a video to post...


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208009442914252


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2017)

@Bayleaf Meadows - I posted it for you...

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 7, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> @Bayleaf Meadows - I posted it for you...
> 
> Looks fantastic!


Thanks for posting it, @Southern by choice, I thought I was doing what the instructions said, but nada.

It still has the "clack, clack" but the other noise might be the camera (?) It doesn't have a "tick-tick-tick-tick..." when it rolls.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 10, 2017)

Zaph is due the day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hope all goes well...so ya can cook the dinner....


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 16, 2017)

Here are a few photos just for fun-  If I were witty, I would add a story line, but my stuffed-up cold head is just not up to the job.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2017)

Love photos of goats just being goats! 

Sorry you are sick. Creeping cruds viruses seem to be all over the mid atlantic and southern states right now.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 16, 2017)

One thing I noticed looking at the photos again- Zaph stayed at the gate the whole time.  She thinks it undignified to run back and forth when you have less than a week before you're due.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 16, 2017)

What's up with those running beachballs with little, short, stumpy legs?  They look "oversized" for their legs  So did they all come running expecting treats, and when none were forthcoming they all started to run back? Then looked back one more time to be sure there weren't any? Buncha cuties


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2017)

I noticed that - thought it was cute.... We have a few even when not pregnant that do the whole- No, not gonna play!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 17, 2017)

One of my favorite goat photos-


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2017)

This is the sweetest photo! 
I can see why it is a favorite.

Isn't there just something wonderful about sitting on the ground and having the goats just all around you, loving on you, sitting on you/with you. 
Such a joy.
That joy shows in this picture!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 17, 2017)

Your goats look great.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 17, 2017)

What a bunch of attention starved divas!   GREAT pic! You look as happy as your goats


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 17, 2017)

It looks like ya are reading them a story....


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 24, 2017)

No, not during the middle of a beautiful sunny day- Zaph followed the code just a little and kidded around 10:00 pm.  I think she took pity on me camped out on the lawn chair, bundled up in multiple covers. The kidding was smooth as silk, the kids look a good size and active.  Buckling and doeling.  The doeling has more of a white face.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 24, 2017)

Was wondering about you yesterday... knew you had Thanksgiving kids due! 
Congratulations! So glad for a healthy no issues kidding!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 24, 2017)

Awww!!!....look at those sweet little 'uns....so Precious!!...Congratulations!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 24, 2017)

Congratulations! It's always great to have a smooth kidding  Enjoy those babies!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 24, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 25, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 25, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 25, 2017)

Gracie weighed 3 lbs 2 oz; Ferdinand weighed 4 lbs 5 oz.  Gracie has white socks on her back legs. Her overall color is a deeper brown/black.  Ferdinand is more decidedly brown with a lighter moon spot on his left shoulder.  They are enjoying the mild day and the sunshine.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 1, 2017)

Weighed the twins today, a week after they were born.  Ferdinand gained a pound and eleven ounces; Gracie gained two pounds and four ounces.  Ferdinand is a bundle of energy, loves interacting with his humans- especially when they are serving as a mountain to climb on.  Gracie prefers to snuggle and is interested in eating everything- even dirt and rotted logs (in addition to wisps of hay and mommy milk).


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2017)

When we dam raised we always found the bucklings to be the first ones to be in our lap. They just seemed to be more adventurous and happy to come up and get love. The doeling seemed to want to stay closer to mamma and took longer to want to come to us. One set of twins (boy/girl) was really funny... the doeling would call to her brother and he would be out playing with the triplets and I tell ya it was like he would have this expression and manner about him that said "sorry guys, gotta go take care of my sister"... she wouldn't leave momma's side without him. 
That buckling lives down the road from us and he is still the sweetest most loving guy ever.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 6, 2017)

Question-  Does anyone have a timeline for reintroducing a dam and her kids to the herd?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 6, 2017)

Secondly, if anyone is around Raleigh this weekend (Dec 8,9), you may enjoy the Sts. Cyril and Methodius' St. Nicholas European Marketplace at the fairgrounds! https://www.facebook.com/SaintNicholasMarket/  We're participating too with aprons, tees, totes, jewelry, mugs, plaques, boxes, puzzles, bookmarks, magnets, push toy chickens with flapping wings, pull toy jumping Nubian goats with swinging ears (we offer a discount if you want to paint your own.)  We have been very busy... I think it's going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 6, 2017)

we probably give the doe/kids 5-7 days before putting them back with the group- we usually watch how the kids are doing as far as eating & moving around.  Also weather- we can still be cold in March/April so if kids are still using the warming barrels we wait to move them.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 6, 2017)

Zaph's face cracks me up-


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2017)

Too cute... baby on her back! Love it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 7, 2017)

She needs HELP....she is being Attacked!!.....


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 11, 2017)

Five jumping Nubians found their way to their forever homes over the weekend!These four are the leftovers-


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 7, 2018)

Zaph and her kids are doing well.  I was able to introduce them back into the herd without much trouble.  This time,  I started introducing the newborns to the others when they were only three days old and I did it by letting the goat off the milkstand in with mom + kids.  That meant that no two or three goats were ganging up on Zaph  all at once.  I do think that goats urge each other on and mixing them all at once can be like spreading flames on the fire.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 7, 2018)

Does anyone use Manna Pro goat balancer?  I got some once when TSC was out of minerals. I'm giving the does a dose but I'm not sure I see a difference...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2018)

I think our vet gave us a bag one time... can't remember why. 
I am thinking it is when we had the gut infection on the 4 goats-  we didn't do much with it if I recall. 
Do they like it?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 7, 2018)

I top dress their grain with it during milking but can't say that I see any difference, but they seem to like it.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 8, 2018)

Seen on FB-


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 8, 2018)

What do you think Yubi is thinking?

 And his partner in crime- Romeo?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 8, 2018)

Zaph's little ones are almost six weeks old.  Time is flying by and soon they'll be joined by lots of bouncy kids!  Hopefully, I can find someone who will give them a nice home before then... Ferdinand (will be a whether) and Gracie (blue eyed), unregistered.  Both have some moon spots.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2018)

Gosh has time flown by. When you said 6 weeks I was like ... Nooooooooooo. 
WOW! Gosh they are cute!

I was surprised to see them with horns. You don't disbud?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 8, 2018)

I am pro-disbudding, but I have had mixed results when I've disbudded in the past.  My main disbudding partner has moved away and I missed the window on these.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah, I get that one.
With everyone having the flu last year at kidding season we were late too.  Some of ours got done at the stage your doeling is now. Believe it or not they all came out fine. Even the boys. 
But one of our little guys never did got disbudded or wethered.   He is the cutest thing ever! Have no idea what I am going to do with him. We all love this guy. He is a mini- but he is a grade and cannot be registered (grade males are ineligible).  And he is intact. lol

I hate tattooing- not tails as much as ears... so GW does tattooing. 
I don't mind disbudding and she hates it... so I do that part. All works out. 
Just sometimes the day they need it done is the day I can't do it.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 12, 2018)

Today, Lightning is going to her new home and Zaph's kids will join her when they are weaned and Ferdinand is wethered!  Now I have to consider either building new housing + pens or finding homes for some of the males.  Yubi and Romeo decided to endlessly pester Biskit's wether buddy and Biskit eventually lost both his scurs defending his honor. I think the solution is more housing because I would rather have two bucks than one.  And in goat math that equals four males! I am going to have to be very careful when kidding happens this spring not to succumb to a case of severe goat-mathitis.  (I am expecting cuteness overload.)  My does are looking very pregnant and healthy.  First due date for two is March 3; second two, March 17; and finally Mable in April.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 22, 2018)

I missed all the fun in the snow!  My whole family took a once-in-a-lifetime vacation to Grand Cayman island. We scuba dove (first time for me), rode horses in the surf, sampled the rum, drove on the left side of the road, spent too much money, but had a relaxing time despite the general cloudiness, gusty winds, and choppy seas.  I had been preparing for this for months by training a neighbor girl to be a farm buddy.  She had it all under control until her family took a vacation at the same time!  So I enlisted some nearby friends who know my farm and have goats and chickens themselves, and then just in case there could be bad weather making it hard for them to drive here, I put an ad out for walking distance neighbors to learn the ropes.  I am glad I did!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2018)

Two pics? That's it? That's all we get? 

Glad you had a good time! 
Wow, that is amazing how you had so many people lined up...


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 30, 2018)

The wind is biting today!  Just when I was getting used to the idea of springtime.  All the talk of kiddings coming up gets me excited and then I realize that the winter isn't over and there are four plus weeks to go for my first goats' due dates. I tried to get some photos today and wasn't very successful.   First Yubi and his shedding undercoat-




The rain seems to have washed some of the yellow off his nose.

Here are Mable and Bella.  They are due in early March.  Mabel was bred by Yubi and Bella by Biskit.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m now following your thread too!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 3, 2018)

Today is blustery and chilly much like last month.  Day 145 for Bella and Stella; day 144 for Mabel. Everyone's ligaments are holding steady for now.  I moved animals around this morning and somehow Mabel ended up limping on her right back leg.  And my vet is away until the 8th...  Here are some morning photos-


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 5, 2018)

Bella's ligaments were gone yesterday morning.  Of course, she had to wait till 5 am to have two bucklings and a doeling- all solid brown like her.  Biskit, the hairy beast in the photo above is the sire.  All are nursing.  So far, so good.  Stella hasn't lost her ligs yet.  She actually has two due dates- last Saturday and this Friday.  Mabel won't let me get a good feel.  She was due yesterday and looks on track otherwise.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats
You need to train your goats to have their kids at a decent hour like ours do.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 5, 2018)

I was thinking the very same thing, @OneFineAcre , while outside waiting on kids at 3:30 am in freezing temps...  But I guess it's what I signed up for!
I couldn't get weights because the tray is locked and I'm having trouble unlocking it. The doeling is teensy.

Two bucklings on the left, doeling on the right






This is Jack (aka "donkey")





This is Jill.





This is Jason- it's going to be hard to tell Jack and Jason apart.




A dutiful mom, Bella .  Glad I'm not a goat!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 6, 2018)

Mabel was kind to me and waited until 9 this morning to have her triplets, all sired by Yubi, Zamia's buckling. The first boy came out completely breech (butt forward, back legs tucked up under him), the second girl with her one front leg back, the third girl was correctly positioned, but it seemed like she had two amniotic sacs?  Rough on Mabel, but I couldn't have helped if I tried, she pushed them out in quick succession.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 6, 2018)

Congrats.
Maybe you can get Jack and Jason different colored collars?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 6, 2018)

Got some weights- Bella's kids at one day- Jack 4 lbs., Jason, 3 lbs 6 oz, Jill 2 lbs 7 oz.

Mabel's kids at birth- Buckling- 3 lbs 8 oz, doeling 1- 3 lb 8 oz, doeling 2 - 2 lb, 8 oz. All Mabel's kids look like their sire, Yubi.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 6, 2018)

Doeling 1 in front, buckling near middle, doeling 2 near wall








Buckling on left, doeling 1 on right


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 6, 2018)

CUTE!


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 6, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 8, 2018)

Last night the temperature dropped to 28º. I didn't pick this weather for kidding and caring for new kids! The two triplet sets were two days and one day old and each had a small doeling around two and a half pounds.  The bigger kids were in the three and a half- to four-pound range. I was there for both kiddings and helped dry everyone off and see them nurse.  

 My kidding shed has two sections about 4' x 8' each.  Fresh straw bedding. No electricity, no heat, no light.  I made sweaters out of cut shirt sleeves and socks and put baskets in for them to curl up in, but they didn't use them.  This morning all are doing well.  The water buckets didn't freeze like the ones on the outside did even though the shed has an opening above the door that is 4' x 8'.  I could close it up but the wind wasn't blowing and I decided not to. I wanted to give the details because it is a common question - how cold is too cold?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm going to say it's OK.
But, we do have lights for ours for the first couple of days if it's that cold.  In fact, we routinely have the light for a couple of days even on the days where it is warmer, but damp and rainy.
But, we used to never have lights.
Cookie had a baby one night when it was 25 degrees and he never had a light.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 9, 2018)

We are having a triplet year so far!  Stella had Delilah, 2 lbs 9 oz, Goliath 3 lb 12 oz, and Sampson, 3 lb 2 oz at 9:00 this evening.  That makes three sets of three so far.  Four doelings, five bucklings altogether.  Next up are Scully and Hazel around Saint Patrick's Day.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 9, 2018)

Diamond had triplets and I think Snowflake looks like triplets. The other two look more like twins. God’s the only one that knows until they get here though! Time will tell.  for doelings! I want to keep them! Lol


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 10, 2018)

Here are the new arrivals-
Delilah was first, weighing 2 lbs, 9 oz


Then came Goliath at 3 lbs, 12 oz


Next up was Samson at 3lbs, 2 oz


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 10, 2018)

I got some photos of the other kids -
Butternut (Mabel and Yubi's doeling)

With her sister, Lulabelle-

Her brother, Nene-

Jack and Jason and Jill (Bella and Biscuit's blue-eyed bunch) really like the slide

Jill's eyes are the bluest


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 10, 2018)

Congrats! I love all the colors


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 10, 2018)

Very cute colors! I’m thinking a chocolate needs to be on my bucket list!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 10, 2018)

I remember Ubie was polled but I can't remember did he have blue eyes?
Can you tell how many polled kids he's throwing
His daddy really does
And does too


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 10, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I was thinking the very same thing, @OneFineAcre , while outside waiting on kids at 3:30 am in freezing temps...  But I guess it's what I signed up for!
> I couldn't get weights because the tray is locked and I'm having trouble unlocking it. The doeling is teensy.
> 
> Two bucklings on the left, doeling on the right
> ...





Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I was thinking the very same thing, @OneFineAcre , while outside waiting on kids at 3:30 am in freezing temps...  But I guess it's what I signed up for!
> I couldn't get weights because the tray is locked and I'm having trouble unlocking it. The doeling is teensy.
> 
> Two bucklings on the left, doeling on the right
> ...


He look just like a donkey!


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 10, 2018)

They are all adorable.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 11, 2018)

Yubie is polled and his kids seem to be, too.  But brown-eyed.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 11, 2018)

@OneFineAcre -I checked more closely today and of Yubi's get, four are polled and two are horned.
Mabel's girl, Butternut is horned and Stella's boy, Samson is horned.  The other two girls are polled, and two boys. Brown-eyed all- like Yubi.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 11, 2018)

They sure are Adorable!!....


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 13, 2018)

Stella's two bucklings-

Samson has that broad stance like his sire.




Goliath looks like milk is dripping off his face.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 13, 2018)

Catching up! 

Oh my goodness, how cute are these guys!
Must admit Jack (aka donkey) really made me smile. 

All the colors that Nigerians throw are just so much fun, you never know what you'll get.  

Congratulations on all the successful kiddings. BUT someone needs some talking to... that 3:30 am thing...ah no, tell her she has been warned!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 18, 2018)

During the lightning and thunder around midnight, Hazel had twin bucklings sired by Lil Biskit. The first one, Micah, is black with a small star and weighed 4 lbs, 11 oz.  His brother, Bingo, is tri-color and weighed 4lbs, 4ozs.  They arrived hungry and ready to nurse.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 18, 2018)

One more to go for this spring. Scully x Romeo due yesterday and all signs point to sometime today, Sunday.  Correction- not today : ( She still has her ligaments.  She's been this big before and had a single, five pound buckling.  But I think she'll have multiples this time. Two big bucks?  We'll know in the next couple of days...


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 18, 2018)

Here are the new arrivals-
Micah


And Bingo-


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 18, 2018)

Cuties! I don’t want all bucks out of our next ones. It’s definitely been a male year though. We’ve had more bucks and bulls than does and heifers. @Mike CHS has had more rams than ewes.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 19, 2018)

I was looking at past records and Hazel is a fifth freshener- all bucks except one, her first, Scully! Of our five years of kids, we've had 24 bucks and 17 does so far, so without Hazel in the mix, we'd be at 17 bucks, 16 does...


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 19, 2018)

WOW! Lots of bucks!  How many different sires have you used?

The hardest part is the boys are the best! 
Congrats on the kids!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 19, 2018)

Hazel's kids have had three different sires, but my herd has had five in total over the years so far.  When Scully kids in the next few days, it will make six sires.  I own three bucks, rented two early on and had Hazel come to us already bred by another.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 19, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> WOW! Lots of bucks!  How many different sires have you used?
> 
> The hardest part is the boys are the best!
> Congrats on the kids!


I do like the boys!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 20, 2018)

Today, Scully was on day 148 and her ligaments were gone.  I spent most of the day listening or out at the shed. I decided to have dinner and got back to one doeling who had died.  She was out of her sac and being cleaned, but it may have been that she was too weak overall- she weighed one pound, two ounces. About fifteen minutes later, Scully struggles with her second and finally pushes out a four pound, fourteen ounce doeling, black with a white poll and a couple of moonspots. How is it that twins can be so different in size?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 20, 2018)

Congrats on the babies! Sorry about the little doeling that didn't make it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 20, 2018)

Sorry about the lost kid  

I don't think she would have made it, with being that small. We've had small kids, but not that small. It's still heartbreaking though 

We had something like this happen with Boots and her kids. We had to put the small kid down, it wasn't going to live as it had a cleft palate. We've never had that happen before but it was clear the the twin got everything. We call him "Ouchy ouchy" LOL
The kids shared the same placenta. I forgot the term (@Southern by choice knows I think) where the one twin "hogs" all the nutrition while the other gets very little. We like it when our does have 2 placentas, the kids are larger and are stronger at birth. 

Your remaining doe is beautiful!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 20, 2018)

@Goat Whisperer - Do you know a resource that explains placental attachments with multiples? And amniotic sacs and such?  I am mystified by all the bubbles and what not, some have babies, some are fluid filled, etc, etc. Then I wonder if the doe delivers one afterbirth or more?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 21, 2018)

Sorry about your lost baby. But the other one is adorable.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 29, 2018)

Yubi sired three bucklings and three doelings.  Here are some photos of the bucklings.  What do you think?  First, all three- Samson, Goliath, and Nene.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 29, 2018)

Here is Nene today at three weeks and two days old, the oldest out of 4f Mabel's triplets. May be polled. 




At one week-


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 29, 2018)

Then there is Goliath, three weeks old tomorrow, one of 2f Stella's triplets. Also, may be polled.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 29, 2018)

And finally, Samson, three weeks tomorrow.  Brother to Goliath out of Stella.  Disbudded.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 29, 2018)

I really like Samson and Goliath!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 29, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Today, Scully was on day 148 and her ligaments were gone.  I spent most of the day listening or out at the shed. I decided to have dinner and got back to one doeling who had died.  She was out of her sac and being cleaned, but it may have been that she was too weak overall- she weighed one pound, two ounces. About fifteen minutes later, Scully struggles with her second and finally pushes out a four pound, fourteen ounce doeling, black with a white poll and a couple of moonspots. How is it that twins can be so different in size? View attachment 45583



I just saw this.  I don't think that kid would have been viable.  We have had the same thing happen before, with Cookie.  Cookie has had singles every time but one.  It was the same scenario, except I think the kid was barely a pound.  We were there and it struggled to breath, it really tried but I think it's lungs weren't fully developed.  The other kid was over 4lbs.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 29, 2018)

The kids look great.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 4, 2018)

So the first set of trips was one month old on Monday, the second set on Tuesday, and the third set on Friday.  They are dam-raised snuggle buddies.  Be warned- they will pile on your lap and nibble on your face if you sit in their general vicinity!  All are growing well.  I haven't separated them at night and so my attempt at milking their dams is pretty much a fail.  Not enough on a once a day schedule to make it worth the effort.  In this photo, my neighbor farm hand is fending off the hordes. You can see DH added some gates and a central pole that I use to isolate a goat and babies here and there.  It has helped at certain times, but it's not big enough for a regular stall situation.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 4, 2018)

I can’t wait for more little babies!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Apr 4, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I can’t wait for more little babies!!


You mean "your" little babies?  Our five spring moms have all kidded.  We have one doe who had hers in November so we'll wait to breed her again.  Our does number six total.  I am thankful for all the healthy, friendly little ones this year.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes I mean mine. Yours are so cute, it’s making me impatient! Lol


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 21, 2018)

I need to get some updated photos of the kids.  They are growing up!  I have had lots and lots of inquiries for blue-eyed, polled Nigerian doelings, but no one has shown an interest in my seven bucklings.  I'd like them to find some nice homes.  If someone wants more goats but doesn't have time to care for the real deal, maybe they would like my latest crafty concoction-


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 21, 2018)

That is so cool!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 1, 2018)

My kids are passing the three month mark.  It seems I didn't get enough blue-eyed polled does for the clients that are contacting me.  Any suggestions on how to find buyers for sweet bucklings? Polled, disbudded, one blue-eyed, all healthy and friendly.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 2, 2018)

We know quite a few people listing sales of sheep on various Facebook groups with pretty good success.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 2, 2018)

Wait!  What do you mean finding buyers for your boys?  You sell you boys?  Shoot maybe that's what I've been doing wrong all these years (and maybe why I have so many wethers . )


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 2, 2018)

I ran across this article-

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/th...1104612&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 2, 2018)

I bet the greens keeper had a fit when he/she saw that goat on a green!    Who lets a goat on a green?

I think it is kinda weird.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 5, 2018)

I figured out how to get my doelings to stand nicely for photos- have a cat wander into the paddock.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 18, 2018)

I follow the NCSU Cooperative Extension fb page and find it often has interesting articles.  Not always so dairy goat apropos, but fun if you have the time.  I enjoyed this video on a new breed of Australian sheep. One item of interest- they use drones to herd them most of the distance where terrain can be problematic.  Maybe a new skill area for the young farmer?
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018-...ias-newest-breed-of-sheep/9781242?pfmredir=sm


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 20, 2018)

I can really see this as a useful set up-
https://www.facebook.com/SouthSARE/photos/pcb.1001060579912338/1001060536579009/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 20, 2018)

Goat tractor


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 3, 2018)

This year, I have sold two doelings, retained two doelings.  I have two does in milk for sale to make room for the retained doelings.  AND I have seven bucklings for sale that have not even had one inquiry!  Too many goats.  This article addresses some of the issues I am facing- https://www.hobbyfarms.com/goats-milking-through-breeding/


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 3, 2018)

Congrats on all your kids!   This year it seems like our wethers are in high demand, only a few inquires on doelings right now-good luck!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 3, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> This year, I have sold two doelings, retained two doelings.  I have two does in milk for sale to make room for the retained doelings.  AND I have seven bucklings for sale that have not even had one inquiry!  Too many goats.  This article addresses some of the issues I am facing- https://www.hobbyfarms.com/goats-milking-through-breeding/



interesting article, I was talking with a gal who has an Alpine that she has milk for at least several years now without breeding.  Will you be trying to do this?


----------



## greybeard (Jul 3, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Goat tractor
> 
> View attachment 49571



Saw one for cows some years ago in Farm Show Magazine. It was a very large one, was set on a timer to move once every hour automatically, with up to 30 hd of cattle still within it..




_"
Solar-Powered Shaded Cow "Tractor"










Nelson Nolt built the ultimate intensive grazing system for his pasture-fed beef. A solar-powered winch pulls a 40 by 54-ft. grazing pen across the field. Nolt’s cattle are even sheltered from thunderstorms or hot sun. The pen is suspended from a 14 by 40-ft. wood frame shed that steers like a wagon when it’s time to go the other way.

“The shed and paddocks to either side hold up to 30 head,” says Nolt. “The shed holds mineral, salt and a water tank. It moves to fresh ground once an hour.”

How far it moves depends on the quantity and quality of forage available. If it’s moving across 4-ft. tall sorghum, it may move only a few feet at a time. If it’s in 12 to 15-in. hay, each move may be the length of the building. Nolt simply sets a timer to control how long the solar-powered winch operates.

The winch and its solar panel mount to a 2,000-lb. block of concrete that Nolt moves as needed. Once in place, he feeds out the 250-ft. cable and attaches it to the wagon-like hitch at the front of the shed.

The shed and gates ride on six 12 by 26 wheels, with 4 at the rear and 2 up front. The rear axles are mounted underneath the shed frame with a wheel on either side of the frame, about 12 ft. from the rear corners. 

The front axles pivot on frameworks inside of each shed wall. The wheels are linked only by a tie rod that’s attached to the hitch on front of the shed.

“When I get to the end of the field, I hook the tractor on in place of the winch and pull the shed into place for the next swath of grazing,” explains Nolt. “The hitch and front wheels work like front wheels on a wagon.”

The shed with its suspended gates is an engineering marvel. It uses both a cantilevered support beam with anchoring cables for rigidity and roof top suspension cables that do double duty supporting shade cloth and paddock fence line.

The 14-ft. wide shed has a 20-ft. wide paddock on each side. The paddocks run the full length of the 40-ft. building. The 20-ft. steel pipe gates at either end of the paddocks are mounted to the corners of the shed with small swivel wheels mounted at outside corners. Pipe panels and shed together weigh approximately 5,000 lbs.

“The swivel wheels help the gate ride over rough ground,” says Nolt. “Quarter-inch support cables run from the ends of the 20-ft. panels back to the ridge of the roof.”

The main support for the paddock fencing, and in particular the 40 ft. of side panels, is a 2 by 12-ft. beam. It mounts above full-grown animal height to the frame of the shed and extends out from either side by 20 ft. A single 5/16-in. cable from the peak of the shed runs to either end of the beam. To reduce twisting, two 3/16-in. cables stretch from the end peaks of the shed to either side of the 2 by 12-in. beam. One set connects with the beam at a point about 6 ft. from the shed. The second set connects at about 12 ft. 

Nolt drew the plans for his mobile grazing shed over the course of several years. He contracted with a local builder to construct it. He also turned to a local solar panel installer for an appropriate panel and storage batteries for the 1/2 hp winch. 

“I needed enough power for the winch to operate for several cloudy days,” says Nolt. “So far it has worked fine.”

Pasturing is done on one of three 20-acre strips. He rotates the strips through intensive grazing, corn and mixed vegetables. He plants the pastured strip to multiple types of forage for season long grazing. Worn out hay ground gets no-till seeded to oats for late season grazing. 

Nolt also uses solar power to ensure the cattle always have fresh, cool water. He has buried water lines for irrigating the vegetables and watering the cattle. He runs a 3/16-in. hose from the nearest riser to the water tank mounted inside the shed. If water in the line starts to heat up, a temperature sensor at the tank will override the float and keep water flowing. 

“I found with larger hoses that the water heated up too much in the sun when it wasn’t running,” explains Nolt. “I have a 55-watt panel with a 12-volt battery to power a booster pump at the riser. It pushes the water through the line faster so it stays even cooler.”

Nolt has timers set on the winch to move the grazing shed from near sunrise to near sunset. The cattle quickly learn when fresh ground will be appearing.

“When they hear the cable start to tighten up, they line up shoulder to shoulder to get the fresh graze,” says Nolt.

Contact: FARM SHOW Followup, Nelson Nolt, 35 Brethren Church Rd., Leola, Penn. 17540 (ph 717 556-0701)._"


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 29, 2018)

Read an interesting article on goat color genetics- http://www.hasitall.com/genetics/


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 29, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Read an interesting article on goat color genetics- http://www.hasitall.com/genetics/


Although color has no factor in my buying/breeding choices, one of the things I love about Nigerians is the color diversity within the breed.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Aug 11, 2018)

Here's a beautiful goat breed in Australia- http://www.dairygoatsqld.org.au/australian-melaan


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Aug 15, 2018)

How to trap mice-


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 15, 2018)

It doesn't get much simpler than that.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Aug 22, 2018)

This morning, I took a photo of the beautiful landscape plants in my neighbor's yard and then came inside and read a FB post about a goat dying after eating the plant I just photographed- Perilla mint!  It is nasty! http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/perillaminttoxic.html



Not the beauty berry in the foreground, but the lush purplish plant next to the wooden bench.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 22, 2018)

Common here at edge of pasture and woods.  Kills cows, too.  Mow it down when young and keep it mowed.  I do not think a goat used to being out on pasture would be at risk if well fed.  Where trouble starts is dry lotted goat getting out and being starved for greens.  Or a goat not fed enough.  It is common here and my goats never bother it. Francis Hudson (Briarknoll)  always said best protection against poisoning is a well fed goat.

Best to beware of landscape plants as most are toxic!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Aug 23, 2018)

We have an issue with dried cottonwood leaves.  If the Boer goats eat to many of them, they get some sort of brain disorder, they start throwing their head back and staring at the sky.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 23, 2018)

HomeOnTheRange said:


> We have an issue with dried Cotton Wood leaves.  If they eat to many of them, they get some sort of brain disorder, they start throwing their head back and staring at the sky.



I've never heard of cottonwood leaves being a problem, tho I suspect too much of any one thing could be.
Which livestock species is "they"?
What is the origin of the toxicity in cottonwood leaves?


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Aug 23, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Which livestock species is "they"?


Boer goats.



greybeard said:


> What is the origin of the toxicity in cottonwood leaves?


Not sure what it is.  Will ask the Vet the next time I see him.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 23, 2018)

Interesting differences of opinions.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/goat-safe-leaves.14309/

https://libertyhomesteadfarm.com/dairy-goats/goats-101/edible-and-poisonous-plants/

With the recent rainfall, I actually have quite a bit of perilla mint growing on my place, and depending on the time of year, almost always have over the decades, but the cattle have never touched it. I 'could' get rid of it, if I wanted to drag my spray unit into the roughest wooded part of the property, but it's not worth the trouble, considering it also borders National Forest and other private property that I have no control over.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 23, 2018)

HomeOnTheRange said:


> We have an issue with dried cottonwood leaves.  If the Boer goats eat to many of them, they get some sort of brain disorder, they start throwing their head back and staring at the sky.



Star gazing is what you describe.  Most symptomatic of B vitamin deficiency.  This is why first thing I do to a stressed goat is give B.  You will do no harm and you might save them.  Intestinal bacteria make B as a by product,  cause bacteria any harm (overeating, antibiotics, weaning, fever ), deficient goat.  Young goats (and calves ) can over load with too much roughage when first ruminating and  have B shortage as a result.  Vets call it pseudopolio because animal unsteady on their feet.  Injectable form is best to use as once rumen  is functioning it breaks B down before it is absorbed in intestines.
Cannot speak to problems with cottonwood leaves, but have seen first hand damage perilla mint does if cow eats enough.  I used to ride with local vet.  When green in short supply cows will eat enough to cause harm. My goats might nibble as they walk by to see what it is but never seen them eat more than barest nibble then avoid.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 3, 2018)

My first attempt at clipping a goat.  Emphasis on "attempt."  I'll give it another go and try to clean up all the spots I missed! I can only improve with experience.  Here is Butternut

 


Next up for clipping tomorrow is Delilah, the other intermediate doeling I plan to show at the state fair.  It'll be my first time showing goats, too!


And just for grins, here's a photo of the close call Sampson had when Biskit decided to ram him through the gate-

  Sampson has learned to be quick on his feet now that rutting season is in full swing!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 17, 2018)

Interesting and informative video about goat weed browsing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 17, 2018)

That was so interesting!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 7, 2018)

Biskit is relentless in butting the other bucks through the gate.  His head is not doing that great, either.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh my! Biskit is a Nigerian?! Our standard bucks aren't that hard on fences. He must be a strong lil' guy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2018)

a nigerian did that


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 8, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh my! Biskit is a Nigerian?! Our standard bucks aren't that hard on fences. He must be a strong lil' guy.


I don't know if it's strength or just plain stupidity.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 9, 2018)

Here's the damage on the other side-


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh my!  I had a 160 pound wether try ramming a gate bar and never even made a dent in it.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Nov 9, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> Oh my!  I had a 160 pound wether try ramming a gate bar and never even made a dent in it.


I guess they don't make them like they used to!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 15, 2018)

I feel like quoting Monty Python- "I've got some lovely filth down here!"


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2018)

I feel for you Bayleaf!  When I upload I'll show you our lost field. 
Raining here again today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 15, 2018)

I like the pic of your "board bridge."  I had some of those around here too - but they disappeared under the mud...


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh My!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 15, 2018)

Mike CHS said:


> Oh My!


It's bad.  I have a gap between two pastures that the mini-horses and goats won't cross.  The pigs swim through it...   I finally ended up cutting the fence (because the horses were in the other field) so they could get back to the main pasture.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 25, 2018)

Christ is born! Glorify Him!

May God bless all of the Backyard Herd family!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 29, 2018)

Just wanted to say what a beautiful, glorious day today is!  Praise God!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 5, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Just wanted to say what a beautiful, glorious day today is!  Praise God!


It's even more beautiful today!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 5, 2019)

There isn't a cloud in the sky here so you should have another day or so like that.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 8, 2019)

Scully may not be able to make it through the door!  Eight weeks to go!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2019)

oh boy- she's got a litter in there


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 9, 2019)

Interesting Australian goat video-


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 11, 2019)

Miss @Bayleaf Meadows,

Just finished reading your journal.  Very funny and interesting and with lots of cute pictures.  Thanks.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 13, 2019)

I received some photos today from the NC State Fair last October and thought I'd share a few.  This was the first time I had shown my goats.  I entered two Nigerian Dwarf intermediate kids, Delilah and Butternut.  They are half sisters with the same sire, Yubi, who is a buck out of beautiful Zamia from One Fine Acre.  The goats seemed a little nervous and cold in their pen at the show. I couldn't get Delilah to pretend to know what to do on a lead except imitation crocodile death rolls, faints, and back flips, so I only brought Butternut up to the ring.  Being inexperienced, I had her there well before we needed to be and when it was time for her class, Butternut was already ready to call it a day. In the lineup, I noticed that she seemed a head taller than most of the others In her age group, and the judge must have noticed too.  He went and got the measuring stick to assure everyone that none of these kids were over height!  Despite her crankiness, she did fine and placed fifth out of the ten entries. It was a worthwhile experience and I can't wait to see what she will turn out to be like when she's a first freshener next year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2019)

You did great out there too!  You managed to get her  more relaxed when she started getting real ancy! We were so happy for you!

NC has incredible competition too!  Are you going to Rocky Mount?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 14, 2019)

I am hoping to go to Rocky Mount with the two girls.  It partly depends on help at home with the others.  As a viewer and vendor, I can commute to take care of chores. If I have goats there I'll have to arrange something and Memorial weekend is tricky.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 23, 2019)

So I'm working on a longhorn pull toy.  Here's a picture of the prototype.  Any body who knows cattle want to give me a critique?  I think the front legs could be longer and the dewlap extended forward.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 23, 2019)

Maybe I should make a short horned version also?


----------



## greybeard (Jan 23, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> So I'm working on a longhorn pull toy.  Here's a picture of the prototype.  Any body who knows cattle want to give me a critique?  I think the front legs could be longer and the dewlap extended forward. View attachment 57410


Looks good.
Longhorns, are traditionally long and lanky, and LEGGY, without the big dewlap you see on Brahman type cattle and they tend to have a long facial/jawbone structure.
When you get ready to paint it, the sky is the limit......spots, splotches, almost solids, mottled, and any combination of colors and patterns under the sun..commonly known as 'chrome'.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 24, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Longhorns, are traditionally long and lanky, and LEGGY, without the big dewlap you see on Brahman type cattle and they tend to have a long facial/jawbone structure.



Yeah, I can't wait to paint it!  But, @greybeard, do you think he could use more length in the face and torso?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I received some photos today from the NC State Fair last October and thought I'd share a few.  This was the first time I had shown my goats.  I entered two Nigerian Dwarf intermediate kids, Delilah and Butternut.  They are half sisters with the same sire, Yubi, who is a buck out of beautiful Zamia from One Fine Acre.  The goats seemed a little nervous and cold in their pen at the show. I couldn't get Delilah to pretend to know what to do on a lead except imitation crocodile death rolls, faints, and back flips, so I only brought Butternut up to the ring.  Being inexperienced, I had her there well before we needed to be and when it was time for her class, Butternut was already ready to call it a day. In the lineup, I noticed that she seemed a head taller than most of the others In her age group, and the judge must have noticed too.  He went and got the measuring stick to assure everyone that none of these kids were over height!  Despite her crankiness, she did fine and placed fifth out of the ten entries. It was a worthwhile experience and I can't wait to see what she will turn out to be like when she's a first freshener next year.View attachment 57116 View attachment 57117 View attachment 57118 View attachment 57119



You did great


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I am hoping to go to Rocky Mount with the two girls.  It partly depends on help at home with the others.  As a viewer and vendor, I can commute to take care of chores. If I have goats there I'll have to arrange something and Memorial weekend is tricky.



You know we will help you out.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> ut, @greybeard, do you think he could use more length in the face and torso?


It's a pull toy, not an anatomic depiction, so I'm sure it will be fine no matter what. The horns and color/color pattern are what will set it off as a Longhorn.
If you wish tho, rather than making the neck longer, just trim some off the underside of the neck and the bottom line of the body, which will have the same effect as lengthening the torso and face.
Look close, and you can see what I removed.




The longhorn breed didn't look like modern longhorns when they first came to North America. (They are true descendants of cattle that Columbus and other very early explorers brought in the 1400s-1600s.) They changed over the centuries to be able to travel a long way thru brush and cactus country without snagging their udders and sheaths on thorns.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 24, 2019)

I like what you did Greybeard. The reason I want to make adjustments even though it's not a technical model is that if I don't make them when I am in the beginning stage, I will always wish I had later.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2019)

From airplanes to automobiles to pull toys, prototypes are always the way to do it.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 25, 2019)

I thinned the torso and neck some and gave the new design a coat of primer.  The horns aren't set in yet.  Next stage- final paint and attach to base.  Someone suggested designing a rodeo rider accessory.  Fun!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 26, 2019)

One thing about longhorns, you can't make a mistake when painting them!  Work in progress...


----------



## animalmom (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow that looks tasty...oops I mean that looks real good!  Nice work.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 26, 2019)

Definitely starting to look 100% LH.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks really nice.  And their color patterns follow no set pattern, so you can make them most any color you want... except purple  maybe


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm trying to find a way to upload a video.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh my. I like & can appreciate the work that goes into that. I used to build wind powered whirlygigs and know well the intricacies of all the linkages and bell cranks needed to transition from rotary motion to reciprocating motion.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 28, 2019)

That is a great job on that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 28, 2019)

A friend wanted us to make a cowboy rodeo rider so here it is-


The left arm pivots when the bull rocks.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 28, 2019)

That looks good too, but you better move that young cowboy up some. He's going to turn into a rocket sitting that far back off the bull's shoulders. 
Don't ask how I know that....

Any chance you could post a picture of the underside..the 'working parts'?
Do you sell them? If so, how big are they....something that can easily be shipped?
PM me if you wish.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 28, 2019)

He actually fits nice and snugly with his feet in front of the fulcrum, but then he is more stable- just like you say, Greybeard.  When he sits here, you should see him move about!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 28, 2019)

AF1QipOz-uPZ2rUmmVTHkjEiNX93kM3LGr8yPq5mLpfe


----------



## greybeard (Jan 28, 2019)

Very nice!!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 28, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2019)

It turned out fantastic! I love it!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 28, 2019)

love it


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 29, 2019)

Miss @Bayleaf Meadows,

That is great!  You are definitely very talented.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks, all.  We have fun making things now that the kids are grown (mostly) and DH is retired...


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 6, 2019)

Don't go to this website unless you're stuck in bed with the flu!  Otherwise, you will never get your chores done!  https://modernfarmer.com/2014/12/400-year-old-religious-text-teach-us-ancient-sheep/ 

It's the related articles that suck you in... and even the advertisements look interesting!


----------



## greybeard (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm missing something..
What is the significance of the different colors in Fig a?
They don't correlate to the Fig b map, so what do they signify?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 6, 2019)

greybeard said:


> I'm missing something..
> What is the significance of the different colors in Fig a?
> They don't correlate to the Fig b map, so what do they signify?
> View attachment 57856



Are you trying to distract me, Greybeard?  Not going there!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 6, 2019)

greybeard said:


> I'm missing something..
> What is the significance of the different colors in Fig a?
> They don't correlate to the Fig b map, so what do they signify?
> View attachment 57856



I don't speak scientist.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Feb 6, 2019)

greybeard said:


> I'm missing something..
> What is the significance of the different colors in Fig a?
> They don't correlate to the Fig b map, so what do they signify?



Per the caption for Figure 1, "red, one hit one genome, orange, multiple hits one genome, dark blue, one hit multiple genomes, blue, multiple hits multiple genomes."  I take that to mean that the red indicates that there was one hit (match) for one genome only, namely the sheep, and that orange meant that there were multiple hits (matches) for one genome only, again namely the sheep.  The blue colors meant that there were one (dark blue) or multiple (blue) hits (matches) for multiple genomes, namely humans, cows, goats, and sheep.  Since mammals share a good number of genes, I am not surprised.  In fact I had expected it to be higher than it was.  The histograms represent parchment 1 (17th century) and parchment 2 (eighteenth century).

That is how I, a senile Texas Aggie, read the figure.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 6, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Per the caption for Figure 1, "red, one hit one genome, orange, multiple hits one genome, dark blue, one hit multiple genomes, blue, multiple hits multiple genomes."  I take that to mean that the red indicates that there was one hit (match) for one genome only, namely the sheep, and that orange meant that there were multiple hits (matches) for one genome only, again namely the sheep.  The blue colors meant that there were one (dark blue) or multiple (blue) hits (matches) for multiple genomes, namely humans, cows, goats, and sheep.  Since mammals share a good number of genes, I am not surprised.  In fact I had expected it to be higher than it was.  The histograms represent parchment 1 (17th century) and parchment 2 (eighteenth century).
> 
> That is how I, a senile Texas Aggie, read the figure.




MY HERO STA....WAY TO GO !


----------



## greybeard (Feb 8, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Per the caption for Figure 1, "red, one hit one genome, orange, multiple hits one genome, dark blue, one hit multiple genomes, blue, multiple hits multiple genomes."  I take that to mean that the red indicates that there was one hit (match) for one genome only, namely the sheep, and that orange meant that there were multiple hits (matches) for one genome only, again namely the sheep.  The blue colors meant that there were one (dark blue) or multiple (blue) hits (matches) for multiple genomes, namely humans, cows, goats, and sheep.  Since mammals share a good number of genes, I am not surprised.  In fact I had expected it to be higher than it was.  The histograms represent parchment 1 (17th century) and parchment 2 (eighteenth century).
> 
> That is how I, a senile Texas Aggie, read the figure.


Thank you...after enlarging the page I can actually read the caption now. 



> Since mammals share a good number of genes, I am not surprised.  In fact I had expected it to be higher than it was.


I suspect they limited it to only humans and ruminants and/or omitted non-human non-ruminant results.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm starting to paint a few more bulls.

Here's the first prototype which ended up not being a longhorn because it had a more stocky build.  He's painted after Reindeer Dippin, a notable rodeo bull.




And this next longhorn is just getting started.  Love their patterns!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 8, 2019)

I love them! So awesome.

You gotta do Bushwacker one of these days.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 11, 2019)

Years ago I made an instructional brochure for how to make a butter lamb from two pounds of butter.  It is really easy and very effective as a centerpiece at Easter time.  Butter is a very forgiving sculptural medium. And fun!


----------



## greybeard (Feb 11, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I love them! So awesome.
> 
> You gotta do Bushwacker one of these days.


That would take 2-3 more pivot points across 2 more planes of movement wouldn't it?? 





Same with LYJ


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 11, 2019)

That is true! I regret not seeing BW in person, he is my all time favorite. I so wanted to see him before they retired him.

LYJ's breeder is not far from us, they shop at the same feed stores we do LOL 
He was amazing.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 12, 2019)

I can't believe how time flies!  My youngest daughter was five years old when we made this butter lamb together.  I think she was unhappy because she didn't want any help.  I chuckle whenever I see her face!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 12, 2019)

oh my,  don't you love the look on baby girls face, she doesn't look happy.  maybe lamb building just wasn't her thing.
  I absolutely love the bucking bull.  like all the colors.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 13, 2019)

Scully's doing well with just over three weeks to go! Her bag has been filling in over the past week, but it's nothing compared to what it will look like before kidding.  Her belly was huge at eight weeks out, but hasn't seemed to enlarge at the same rate, thank the Lord.  She does seem to become quite wide even when carrying singles.  This time I think it will be three, a first for her.  Praying for an easy (relatively) delivery. Maybe she needs a clip?  I am so happy that I hand breed- I would hate to be in a guessing mode right now.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 13, 2019)

On another end of the spectrum-

Never seen quite this in the way of mini cows.

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=358227941630083


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 13, 2019)

looks like she has a few on board! Hope her kidding goes smooth!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 16, 2019)

Modern Farmer has an article spelling out predator deterrents-

https://modernfarmer.com/2019/02/ho...kgQOkVhzpvr3ixIgP84LXVaqi9X-yX5xZDYEEAj4a2Tns


----------



## greybeard (Feb 16, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Modern Farmer has an article spelling out predator deterrents-
> 
> https://modernfarmer.com/2019/02/ho...kgQOkVhzpvr3ixIgP84LXVaqi9X-yX5xZDYEEAj4a2Tns



_
*"AIR HORNS AND PELLET GUNS*
Air horns, pellet guns, sticks, stones and shouting can be great tools if you catch a predator in the act or if you see an animal looking a little too curious. Any sort of tool that can be used to haze animals without causing serious harm is useful to set appropriate boundaries."_

Are they really serious?
The political correctness of America continues.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 16, 2019)

Everyone wants to "be nice" to the predator as they are only doing what comes naturally.  Don't hurt the poor wild animal....
  I can say that I have come home from work and found a possum or a skunk trying to get into the chicken pens and with nothing else with me, have taken a stick and run at them screaming and had them take off.  They will come back in a day or two, but by then I've got the live trap set again to catch them.  And there is only one "relocation" I do....a permanent kind. 
But for larger predators, I don't try to scare them off.  I try to go get the gun if I have it with me, quietly, and then go back to shoot them. 
They will quickly get used to motion detector lights.  But then it is easier to shoot them. 
I don't often carry my rifle with me when I go to test.  But I don't often go to the cows right from testing either anymore since I have slowed down testing.  I do try to carry it with me when I go checking cattle though.  And the .22 is always close at hand here by the door in case I go out and there is something bothering the chickens.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 21, 2019)

Creative advertising-


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 21, 2019)

Loved that ...thank you !


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 21, 2019)

That was hilarious!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 8, 2019)

Today was day 145 for Scully and what do you know- she had two doelings and a buckling this afternoon!  The girls are chamoise


 

 and the boy is black with white poll and tip o' tail.  Didn't get to examine them closely because the night was drawing close and the rain made it even darker.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 9, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 9, 2019)

I weighed Scully's little guys today. Does are both chamoise.  Perpetua (doe 1) is 3 lbs 15 oz ,  Felicity (doe 2) is 4 lbs 7 oz , black with white poll, tail tip buckling (waiting on name) is 4 lbs 13 oz.  Prepare for photo overload-


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 9, 2019)

Precious babies!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Mar 18, 2019)

Scully's triplets are ten days old now. Perpetua weighs 6 lbs, 3 oz, Felicity weighs 6 lbs, 10 oz, and Roosevelt weighs 7 lbs, 8 oz. So in the nine days since I first weighed them the day after they were born, they have gained 2 lbs, 4 oz; 2 lbs, 3 oz; and 2 lbs, 11 oz.  I guess that's good?  
And they are all polled!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Mar 18, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Prepare for photo overload-


No such thing on BYH!  

Very CUTE new arrivals.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 2, 2019)

Zaph has had issues with settling before, but I haven't really seen her come into heat since her "date" about five months ago.  She certainly doesn't look like she's due in nine days!  Her udder isn't filling out yet either.  She's the chocolate colored one at the bottom.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 2, 2019)

And just for fun- some photos of Scully's kids.  Soon to be eight weeks old!  A nice goat-owning family will be picking them up later this month.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 2, 2019)

A friend took a photo of two signs we made recently-


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 2, 2019)

Just caught up.  Seems things are good your way.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (May 7, 2019)

Nice looking goats!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 19, 2019)

Hazel kidded buck/doe twins this morning.  Their sire is Yubi and so they may be double polled.  Hazel is a polled doe registered as disbudded.  They are doing well, despite the heat.  






The buck is the mostly white one with a spot over his right eye.  (I mention that because it is so close and eye-sized that it looks like he has an all-black eye.)


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 20, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Hazel is a polled doe registered as disbudded.



She is ?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 20, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Hazel kidded buck/doe twins this morning.  Their sire is Yubi and so they may be double polled.  Hazel is a polled doe registered as disbudded.  They are doing well, despite the heat.  View attachment 62305View attachment 62306View attachment 62307
> The buck is the mostly white one with a spot over his right eye.  (I mention that because it is so close and eye-sized that it looks like he has an all-black eye.)


Congratulations on the babies !!!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 20, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> She is ?


Yes, Hazel sometimes produces polled goats when paired with a horned sire. Her only registered offspring, Captain Bounty, is polled and his sire is Biskit- a horned Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 20, 2019)

Want to know a secret?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 20, 2019)

There was a post on Facebook which said that more barn fires are caused by dusty fans than by heat lamps. With this hot weather, I thought I'd like to use the fan in the shed that houses Hazel and her two newborn kids.  So I gave the fan a look and saw that it could use a good clean!  Here are some photos-


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 20, 2019)

Thank you for the reminder, better look at mine tommrow  !


----------



## Mike CHS (May 20, 2019)

I have a 42" heavy duty fan that I run in my shop a lot.  I have dust collection on most of my tools but that fan still picks up an amazing amount of dust.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 20, 2019)

Dang, i am so fire paranoid , i just went out and checked mine, it's  not bad...but will get complete cleaning tommrow.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 20, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Yes, Hazel sometimes produces polled goats when paired with a horned sire. Her only registered offspring, Captain Bounty, is polled and his sire is Biskit- a horned Nigerian Dwarf.


The same thing happened with Red Hot AKA Peanut. She had large buds so we disbudded her and registered her as horned (disbudded). When she kidded last year two kids were polled, and the sire of the kids was most definitely horned! One of her daughter from this year have really large nubs but we aren’t doing anything about it. Looks like she’ll be “giraffe polled”. 

Good reminder on the fans. I saw the post too- last week we got all of ours cleaned up. 

Will you be coming to Rocky Mount this weekend?


----------



## MiniSilkys (May 20, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> The same thing happened with Red Hot AKA Peanut. She had large buds so we disbudded her and registered her as horned (disbudded). When she kidded last year two kids were polled, and the sire of the kids was most definitely horned! One of her daughter from this year have really large nubs but we aren’t doing anything about it. Looks like she’ll be “giraffe polled”.
> 
> Good reminder on the fans. I saw the post too- last week we got all of ours cleaned up.
> 
> Will you be coming to Rocky Mount this weekend?


GW, the last I heard about Red hot was that gets kids may not make it. What happened?


----------



## greybeard (May 21, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I have a 42" heavy duty fan that I run in my shop a lot.  I have dust collection on most of my tools but that fan still picks up an amazing amount of dust.


All fans do, even in 'normal' air. 
There's a reason for it tho..the dust doesn't just happen to fall on the blades from the air passing near the blades. (most of the air doesn't actually contact the blades..there's a boundary layer there that means no air movement, thus any dust in the 'air stream' can settle on the blade) 
As the fan motor rotates the blades, the air is disturbed, electrons bumped around and an electrostatic charge is built up both on the blades and on each dust particle. Opposite polarities and opposites attract and the van der Waals Force Effect does the rest, making the dust particles stick together.,


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 21, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Yes, Hazel sometimes produces polled goats when paired with a horned sire. Her only registered offspring, Captain Bounty, is polled and his sire is Biskit- a horned Nigerian Dwarf.



I guess we didn't realize she was polled and disbudded her.  She was one of our first ever kids.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 21, 2019)

Will you be coming to Rocky Mount this weekend?[/QUOTE]

I am only able to make a brief appearance at Rocky Mount- not sure if it will be Friday or Saturday morning.  I had wanted to show Butternut, but everything family related converges on this weekend and I just couldn't juggle it all.  I want to bring a tote to donate and maybe some of my Bayleaf Signs and Wonders ware for sale.  We'll see. I mostly want to get a look at goats and visit with goat people!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 21, 2019)

@OneFineAcre- I know it's easy to disbud a polled goat mistakenly.  I have probably done it.  Do you know if her dam was polled?  That part of her lineage isn't displayed at the ADGA genetics page.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 22, 2019)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> @OneFineAcre- I know it's easy to disbud a polled goat mistakenly.  I have probably done it.  Do you know if her dam was polled?  That part of her lineage isn't displayed at the ADGA genetics page.



We don't have Katie anymore so I don't have her papers.  She was AGS registered.  I honestly don't remember.  She must have been polled because Rocky is Hazel's sire and he is not.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 29, 2019)

I just need to share some cuteness. And say how happy I am that Hazel decided to give us another doe after all these years. Eddie is the mostly white buckling, Alba is the mostly brown doeling.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 29, 2019)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2019)

So happy for you!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 29, 2019)

Great pics
I showed them to Maurine
She said awwwwwwww


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 9, 2019)

This is amazing-


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 9, 2019)

I don't know what they get paid but they earn every cent of whatever it is.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jun 21, 2019)

This morning was spectacular in Raleigh!  The sun sparkled, the breeze rustled through the trees, the temperature was delightfully mild.  I decided to take the does for a forest walkabout and wished I could share the experience with the whole world.  Here's the next best thing- photos!  Enjoy


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 22, 2019)

That looks fun


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 4, 2019)

The boys are at it again!  My husband's repair and hard work are not going to last!  The board already has a small crack in it...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks like you need a bigger board


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 12, 2019)

I found a use for an old umbrella holder.  My goats don't like their branches on the ground, so I stuck them into the umbrella stand and they think it's a tree.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 12, 2019)

My goats allow me to pick the weeds from in front of their face and feed them.  They want me to feel useful or something.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 12, 2019)

Excellent idea with the umbrella stand ! ......thank you !    
Love those speckles  on  your goats nose ....


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 12, 2019)

She's got you trained.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 21, 2019)

Anyone know if Greybeard is on vacation, doing ok?  He hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 5, 2019)

Speaking of someone who has not posted in awhile, where are you, Miss @Bayleaf Meadows?  We have not heard from you in awhile.  Did I say something to hurt your feelings?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 6, 2019)

Not at all, Senile_Texas_Aggie.  I just haven't had much of anything of interest to post about.  Here's a picture of Delilah just for grins-


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 6, 2019)

That picture goes on the list of Classics.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 6, 2019)

love that picture


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 6, 2019)

Miss @Bayleaf Meadows,

That is a cute picture!

I think you assess the interests of your posts too lightly.  I would like your posts if they were nothing more than "Got up this morning.  Fed the goats.  Morning was (hot, cold, wet, windy, etc.)  Made another toy for the grand kids, etc."

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 6, 2019)

OK, Senile Texas Aggie-  One thing, I may make toys, but not for any grandkids of mine!  Seems to be a casualty of modern life- less marriages, less children.  I did my part to promote the civilization with my three boys and three girls, but I'm not sure I'll see any of their little crumb crunchers any time soon.  Demographic winter, here we come! 
I do have some news, now that I think of it... I recently dusted off my paint brushes and acrylics and started a class to pick up where I left off on various paintings over the years.  It's been extremely satisfying to see them take shape.  I actually go to a studio which helps me focus and stick to the task.  Here are some of the results (still works in progress)-


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 7, 2019)

You can pat yourself on the back for those.  You do have a lot of talent.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 7, 2019)

I love the look in the cat's eye, lol!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 8, 2019)

Miss @Bayleaf Meadows,

My goodness, you have a lot of talent!  Were I to try to paint something like those, it would probably look like Miss @rachels.haven's boys did it.  Heck they would probably do better that I.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 10, 2019)

I finished the cat.  She needed yarn and whiskers-


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 11, 2019)

NICE PICS.  I envy those with the talent to paint/draw  and the picture looks like the object they are putting on the paper.... me ???? NAH.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 11, 2019)

Miss @Bayleaf Meadows,

Miss @farmerjan is right!  That is a nice picture, and you are quite talented.  Thank you for posting on your journal again!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 14, 2019)

I have a question.  The goat in the middle of my avatar is having a second kidding in one year soon.  Her eight month old doeling is completely weaned, but still loves hanging out with mom.  When the mom kids can  her eight-month-old doeling be in the kidding pen?  Has anyone had a close older sibling around the newborn kids?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 15, 2019)

we have put does in kidding pens and left their kid from last year with the rest of the herd.  The kids may cry/call for mom but they settle down pretty quick.  We figure that mom needs her space to bond with her new kids.  Once everyone is back into the main herd, mom will let the older kid know what's acceptable.  Our does usually let the older kids hand out and they lay together in family groups.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 18, 2019)

So this morning, I penned up Hazel by herself and she kidded two doelings at 10:30.  Her older baby is wanting very much to be back with mom, but she'll just have to wait.  Noelle was 4 lbs. 15 oz and Elsa was 3 lbs. 12 oz.  Both active and healthy.  White and black is the style of the day!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 18, 2019)

Cuties!  Congrats!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Dec 18, 2019)

WIth brownish grey moonspots on Noelle.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 4, 2020)

This article discusses the benefits of eating goat meat.








						This Meat Could Save Us, But We’re Too Afraid To Eat It.
					

Not only is goat often referred to as the healthiest of red meats, but it's good for the planet, too. And, yes, it actually tastes good.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 4, 2020)

Interesting article, thanks for sharing.  Gyros made from goat is our favorite here!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 5, 2020)

Goat cart, anyone?









						If You Give a Kid a Goat Cart | Our State Magazine
					

A discovery of archival photographs begged the question: Did everyone have a goat cart in the 1930s?




					www.ourstate.com


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2020)

My Mom had a donkey cart when she was a kid. They lived in the Rio Grande Valley in deep south Texas. Burros ran wild, if you wanted one, you just caught it and tamed it. Knowing my grandparents, I'm sure that they bought one already trained.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 5, 2020)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Goat cart, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a photo of my mom at about 4 years old, with her brother, 3 YO, in a goat cart. Mom is smiling and happy, Uncle Clyde is scowling. Mom said the photographer gave up trying to make him smile and just took the photo.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 7, 2020)

Here's a concise, illustrated guide to goat care.  It may be useful when someone shows interest in owning goats but has no clue...









						How to Raise Nigerian Dwarf Goats (with Pictures) - wikiHow
					

Nigerian dwarf goats make a fun addition to your home or small farm, but they are livestock that come with their own special needs. When getting goats, make sure you have enough room for them to romp around and play, and provide them with...




					www.wikihow.com


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 20, 2020)

Boy, it's been like forever since I've posted anything!  A lot has happened in that time, too.  But as to the "why?"  Because I have never gotten used to the format change that happened last year. Actually, I don't remember when it was, but I had just settled into the rhythm of posting and reading etc, when I was thrown off by a new process that doesn't seem to be as intuitive to me.  I hate leaving a community that I have started to become a part of, but I also hate the feeling that I have to make several attempts to get a simple post out or follow someone or whatever.  And also, because some of the regular members I had enjoyed reading have stopped posting, it lacks the same feel.  That can be overcome by reading more, but I am not sure I have the energy.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 20, 2020)

In case anyone was wondering, our goats and chickens are doing fine this spring.  The weather has been wonderfully cool, a little wet, but more like "spring" the way it was meant to be rather than a comma between winter and summer as is our usual in North Carolina.  We've had four kiddings in the months of March and April and ended up with six doelings and two bucklings.  Two of the dams are first fresheners who had twins and trips.  What's more is that all are reserved and healthy.  I was able to sell two older bucks this spring who had been taking up excess space, feed, and concern.  That has helped a lot.  I am feeling more in control of the direction my farm is moving because I have more experience under my belt.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 20, 2020)

Your kids are adorable


----------



## SA Farm (May 20, 2020)

It took me a while to get back into the swing of things when the format changed too and it felt kinda overwhelming. I just posted on my own journal until I was comfortable enough to start getting back into reading and catching up. Maybe try that and see how you feel?

And x2 on what @B&B Happy goats said — so adorable 😍


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 16, 2020)

I just had to share our latest creation-




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10214033605234545


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 16, 2020)

Absolutely  love it


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 16, 2020)

Your pictures could make a sheep person want goats.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 16, 2020)

Goats are pretty awesome!  I love sheep too!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Aug 29, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> Your pictures could make a sheep person want goats.


Here's a sheep for you, Mike- https://www.bbc.co.uk/newsround/53950161


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 30, 2020)

I saw that one a few days ago.  Crazy price!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jan 7, 2022)

We had the first set of quadruplets born on our farm.  Delilah had Tiny Tim, a one pound five ounce buckling, and three doelings in the three pound range.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2022)

Congratulations on the quads! How exciting! That little buck might grow up and catch up to his sisters in size. One of my ewes had triplets, the smallest was so tiny and weak, that I bottle fed her. Now can’t tell the difference between her and her sisters.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 8, 2022)

How adorable!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 8, 2022)

Poor little guy, his sisters took up all the space and he was smooshed.... hope he continues to do good for you.


----------

